# Loving Home To Persian Or Exotic Cat



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am looking to adopt exotic long hair or persian femal cat. I curently have two boys, both seven month old, neutered, vaccinated.

We would like to expand our household to have another kitty, preferably persian. We are not looking to breed cats. We just have plenty of space, however we cannot afford to purchase a pesian as it's quite expensive.

So if you know anyone that is not able to look after his/her cat please let me know. We do feed both our cats quality food, they also go for regular worming and flea treatments at the vets. 

We are in London

Thank you


----------



## amberpearl66 (Jan 11, 2010)

i know of a lady in mansfield who is looking for a home for an exotic female persian aged 2 she wants £100 for it


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried the persian and exotic rescues?

Chapelhouse Persian Rescue & Web Shop
Rushden Persian Rescue
The London Persian Rescue Centre: Rescuing Persian cats and pedigree cats, and finding suitable homes
Persian Rescue - Bristol
Chinchilla Silver Tabby and Smoke Cat Society - Rescue and Welfare
St Francis Persian Rescue


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

amberpearl66 said:


> i know of a lady in mansfield who is looking for a home for an exotic female persian aged 2 she wants £100 for it


I would be very much interested. Can you please get in touch. My email [email protected]

Mansfiled is a long way for me but I would be ready to help/


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

ambercat said:


> Have you tried the persian and exotic rescues?
> 
> Chapelhouse Persian Rescue & Web Shop
> Rushden Persian Rescue
> ...


Thank you. I will look into the rescues as well.


----------

